# HPZipm12.exe



## ibanez074 (Jan 27, 2006)

Hi,

Firstly i'd like to say i'm not sure whether my problem is a security issue or an XP issue so i have posted this message in both!

I've noticed lately that my pc is very slow on startup. It seems to be caused by a file called HPZipm12.exe as after i get a windows error message stating something like 'Unable to load driver HPZipm12.exe, it runs fine, but it takes ages for it to appear!

I am aware that it is caused by the HP Printer driver (i have the HSP 2115). I noticed that i have trouble printing documents in anything other than Word, Wordpad, Notepad etc. It will not print pages directly from the net though for instance.

I have run Adware, Spybot, Hi-Jack this and avast Anti-Virus in case it is a security issue. I have also cleaned up my startup-up programs, and have completely un-installed my printer driver and re-installed. This seemed to do the trick as i didn't get the error message on startup and i could print from programs that i previously couldn't. However, upon bootup yesterday, the old problem reared its ugly head including not being able to print properly.

I am now stuck as i thought i'd solved it and i now have no idea what to do so any help would be welcome.
Thanks in advance, Pete.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Hi ibanez074, Welcome to TSG!!

I'm closing this post and leaving the other open for replies.
http://forums.techguy.org/windows-nt-2000-xp/437629-hpzipm12-exe.html

In the future please do not post duplicates. If you want a thread moved report and a Moderator will move it for you.


----------

